# intro..



## ginaalexia (Jan 22, 2010)

Greetings and salutations,

My name is gina and i'm from austin, t.x. Go longhorns  j/k i'm not even into football. My hedgehogs name is hedgie. Hedgie use to be known as sonic but he is too cute to be called that. I am also a first time hedgehog owner. Hedgie has a really sad story but with a happy ending.

Hedgie was given to us by a co-worker. He decided to give him to us because nobody in his house was paying any attention to him. Sad to say, hedgie was poorly treated, neglected and has been from owner to owner. My co-worker got him from his brother who couldn't take care of him, as well. So, I don't know his age and didn't know anything about hedgehogs before i got him. yet, i'm a sucker for mistreated animals and took him in. I love hedgie! I made sure to educate myself on them before i got him. Hedgie came with a cage, a plastic igloo and a food bowl. That's all he had in it! :< the cage is a good size but i intend to get him a bigger one. I took action right away! I cleaned out his cage because it was horrendous, bought him new food, toys and a BIG wheel. I also gave him a proper bath and clipped his nails. the poor things belly was yellow!

I also put pieces of my shirt in his cage and handle him daily. so that he can get use to me. I was scared to pick him up at first because i've had bad experiences with hamsters. Lets just say, i refuse to pick up hamsters, i got bit a lot. So hedgie is finally getting comfortable with me. he unrolls pretty quick after picking him up, he will let me scratch his belly and at one point we had a bonding moment while watching tv. he stayed uncurled in my lap and let me pet him for more that 5 minutes. yes, that's a breakthrough 

He wasn't using his wheel which disappointed me because he's fat and needs to excersise. Yet, two days ago i saw it smeared in poo and have heard him use it in the middle of the night.

I am happy to have him and hope to give him the best years of his life.


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

WOW, you are a great owner.
Hedgie is really lucky to have you.
im glad you took him in as you see hedgehogs take alot of care and well your friends didnt have it in them to take care of the poor little one.

OH post some pictures we loves pictures here


----------



## ginaalexia (Jan 22, 2010)

I do have some and will post them soon. 

Thanks, we have a pitbull (sweetest thing in the world!) a cat and now hedgie. My son who was 5 at the time, accidently broke my cats leg. It was a accident and he was extremly sad. he pulled him out from under the bed and snap it went. well, long story short, he had surgery and pulled through. we love our animals and they are a huge part of our family. we will do anything for them. oh my god, i just got teary eyed  hehe. 

I just need to find a vet that specializes in hedgehogs. It was so hard just to find a hedgehog friendly store here in austin. Our nearby petco had nothing for hedgehogs and when i asked if they did. they said they did at some point and won't have any products for hedgehogs anymore  Their is only two exotic animal stores here. so i know it will take me some time to find a vet for him. I just hope he won't get sick soon. :/


----------



## skinnyj0e (Jan 20, 2010)

There is probly a vet some were where you live that can help your hedgie when needed.

if you want to see if there is one check this link out 
http://hedgehogcentral.com/vettx.shtml
those are all the vets that take hedgehogs in texas

i found some in the list 
Westgate Pet and Bird Hospital
4601 S Lamar Suite 103
Austin, TX 78745
512-892-4463

and 
Vet Calls
3411 Stratford Hills Lane
Austin, TX 78746
512-306-9860
exotics

and

Research Pet and Bird Hospital
11679 Research Blvd
Austin, TX 78759
512-258-2577
exotics


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

they have a decent supply of hedgehog safe wheels, supplies and cat foods and more at polly's pet shop in new braunfels (there's one in san antonio where i shop too, but that's way far away from you!) if you don't mind a twenty minute trip. there's a really great pet supply store in san marcos too, but i don't remember the name.


----------



## heeyyparis (Jan 5, 2010)

i just want to say, youre amazing 
you took hedgie in without hesitation and without previous knowledge of hedgehogs, and seem to be doing everything right, hedgie even seems to be noticing that he finally has a good owner


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

What a wonderful introduction! I look forward to more updates and, of course, pictures of the new family addition!


----------



## ginaalexia (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you guys! 

I appreciate your comments but you all are also amazing owners. Hedgehogs are the cutest animals. I couldn't pass him up


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm glad your hedgie found a wonderful forever home and that you are putting in the time and research required to keep him safe and healthy  

As long as you can find a vet who is willing to learn about hedgehogs, they don't neccessarily have to be a specialist. Sometimes having the wrong info is worse than having no info at all, as I've learned with my vet.

Congratulations and I wish you and Hedgie a long and healthy relationship with lots of love


----------



## ginaalexia (Jan 22, 2010)

pictures up on the fun stuff section..


----------



## Betsyc (Jan 22, 2010)

i am in austin too! I take Cedric to West Gate with Dr. Davis, she seems knowledgeable, but she did give him Ivermectim... But they see a lot of hedgehogs there, and she says shes never had a problem.

But she is very kind when I can't afford all the tests.


----------

